# Suggestion



## ivwshane (Oct 26, 2002)

I mentioned this in one of my rom request but I'll suggest it here. I think it would make it easier for people to help each other if we could attach files to posts and not just links to where you can get the files. That way if some one requested a rom I could upload it from my own collection and the person would be garunteed to get the rom.

Awesome site by the way and I like the new layout.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

yeah i agree. but of course there would have to be a limit to the attachment. wouldnt want some1 to attach a virus or something(even though they can be quite small)


----------



## ivwshane (Oct 26, 2002)

Yes ther would have to be a limit but even that wouldn't stop someone from uping a virus. If some one were to do that they would have to be permanently banned.


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

that is a pretty bad idea. because of virus'. People could upload a virus, saying it's a rom, then the person dls it, gets a virus, and blames this forum and the people who run it, putting a lot of pressure on them.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

yeah i suppose ur right ivwshane. every1 would just have to take their own precautions with anti-virus programs.


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

people think up new virus' every day, so virus' scanners can save your ass a few times, but not all the time.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

thats y we have fire walls my friend


----------



## ivwshane (Oct 26, 2002)

Then again if the upload is in zip format and people have their extensions turned on then it should be pretty easy to spot a virus.

It's a risk but other forums that allow this don't really have that as a problem.

And I'm sure you could put a disclaimer some where letting people know of the risk. But downloading any files off the internet can be a risk and it's one I'm sure everyone is aware of, a message board is no different.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

thats true but from wat ive seen so far from boards ive been in. ive never seen some1 go into the trouble of attaching it into a board.(they would rather take down the site altogether)


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

true, true. so, it wouldn't be a bad idea after all. and by the way, mcafee sucks! i have it, and my dad won't let me get a better one.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

wat the hell is mcafee?


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

virus scanner, i don't think it's very good. but some people do.


----------



## SMN (Oct 26, 2002)

QUOTE(ivwshane @ Oct 25 2002 said:


> Yes ther would have to be a limit but even that wouldn't stop someone from uping a virus. If some one were to do that they would have to be permanently banned.


you don't know if the virus came from the rom or it was already on the machine of the person who downloaded the rom from someone

blaming 1 for giving a rom with virus is not reliable enough to ban the person who tried to help out and that will cut down the number of people willing to help

I would say if you agree to get the rom then you agree the risk of possibility having a virus attached to the file.  To play safe, scan the file before play it.

I hope we could all be nice to each other like KiVan is to us.  Don't attach any virus on the rom before handling it out to someone.  Helping out others nicely & peacefully is our way of appreciation to the owner of this forum.


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

yes, play nice... without pointy objects.


----------



## ivwshane (Oct 26, 2002)

QUOTE(SMN @ Oct 26 2002 said:


> QUOTE(ivwshane @ Oct 25 2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes ther would have to be a limit but even that wouldn't stop someone from uping a virus. If some one were to do that they would have to be permanently banned.
> ...


I'm cool with that


----------



## SMN (Oct 26, 2002)

QUOTE(zErO @ Oct 25 2002 said:


> virus scanner, i don't think it's very good. but some people do.


Agree! I wouldn't trust on any kind of antivirus for spotting every single virus available out there


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

is there a way you can have more than one virus scanner at the same time? sayyyy mcafee and norton?


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

thats y we should backup our files regularly. besides usually viruses arent too bad. and most virus scanners like norton should do the trick


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

a virus screwed my comp, it shut down my virus scanner, and we couldn't install it again, so we figured the best was to reformat with no back up


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

heh like u said. ur virus scanner could be a crappy one


----------



## ivwshane (Oct 26, 2002)

I mentioned this in one of my rom request but I'll suggest it here. I think it would make it easier for people to help each other if we could attach files to posts and not just links to where you can get the files. That way if some one requested a rom I could upload it from my own collection and the person would be garunteed to get the rom.

Awesome site by the way and I like the new layout.


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

yah, stupid dad. he bought it too, when he could have gotten it for free.


----------



## SMN (Oct 26, 2002)

QUOTE(zErO @ Oct 25 2002 said:


> is there a way you can have more than one virus scanner at the same time? sayyyy mcafee and norton?


yes, you can install more than 1 antivirus on a machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Most people use Norton antivirus program but even some virus Norton couldn't detect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As I said, I haven't seen/heard about any perfectly good antivirus program out there that can detect all possible virus available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with D2, back up your files regularly and you'll be fine


----------



## ivwshane (Oct 26, 2002)

You have to be careful though with multiple virus scanners, they can cause havoc on systems when used together.


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

i don't think there will ever be a virus scanner that can detect all virus'


----------



## ivwshane (Oct 26, 2002)

The best virus scanner is someone who is cautious and wathces what they do


----------



## SMN (Oct 26, 2002)

my friend installed both McAfee & Norton on his machine and so far he's happy with both of them

Maybe it depends on the machine you have ?

I use only 1 on my machine though


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

i really should look into getting another one.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

heh i suppose it depends on ur pc statistics


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

guess i'm screwed.


----------



## SMN (Oct 26, 2002)

There's no good reason for installing more than 1 antivirus program on your machine when you know none of them can detect all the virus available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ivwshane,
you can't be cautious and be more careful unless you don't download or use anything from the net


----------



## ivwshane (Oct 26, 2002)

The only scanner I use is www.housecall.antivirus.com


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

i heard a good one is something called AVG or something, they say it works really good, and it's free.


----------



## KiVan (Oct 26, 2002)

we will not permit roms attachments on the server because of the bandwidth matter...
things will run fine anyway


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

i say everbody here gets msn messenger then


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

rom attachments? i was thinking more in the lines of something like 100kb for attaching like an image or something. like a screenshot


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

ya, that would be nice, but a lot of images are over 100 kb


----------



## YugiOhFreak555 (Oct 26, 2002)

thats cool


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

QUOTE(zErO @ Oct 26 2002 said:


> ya, that would be nice, but a lot of images are over 100 kb


not really, it depends on wats on the image


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 28, 2002)

good idea but viruses could be a problem


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 28, 2002)

being on the net could give you a virus so when you click connect you agree if a virus f**ks your computer then you cant blame your ISP, so its the same as if you hit the download button & it has a virus you cant blame the host for the virus stuffing your computer


----------



## ivwshane (Oct 26, 2002)

I mentioned this in one of my rom request but I'll suggest it here. I think it would make it easier for people to help each other if we could attach files to posts and not just links to where you can get the files. That way if some one requested a rom I could upload it from my own collection and the person would be garunteed to get the rom.

Awesome site by the way and I like the new layout.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 28, 2002)

QUOTE(ruffmeister @ Oct 28 2002 said:


> good idea but viruses could be a problem


like ive said b4, the fear of d/ling a virus shouldnt be a problem as long as the attachment size isnt very large. besides who the hell would waste their time messing up maybe 1 or 2 ppl 's pc's?


----------



## gunner6666 (Oct 29, 2002)

QUOTE(zErO @ Oct 26 2002 said:


> i say everbody here gets msn messenger then Â


no aol is better, and norton is what i use and ive tried most of them even the god awful ones(mcafee)


----------



## shaunj66 (May 30, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0213^^


----------

